# Officer Down: William Hudnall - [Bakersfield, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/16/2006
*Family, friends remember deceased Calif. deputy*

*Officer Down: William Hudnall* - [Bakersfield, California]

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 43
*Additional Info:* Deputy William Hudnall had served with the Kern County Sheriff's Department for 9 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Hudnall was killed when his department SUV was struck by a drunk driver. *Date of Incident:* November 14, 2006

*Family, friends remember deceased Calif. deputy *
KGET.com
BAKERSFIELD - Sheriff's Deputy William "Joe" Hudnall, 43, was killed Tuesday night in a wreck on Highway 178 in the Kern River Canyon, and as fellow deputies attempt to cope with the loss, Hudnall is remembered as a man with a passion for helping others.
Hudnall especially enjoyed helping children. His family was at their home in Bakersfield trying to cope with his death. Hudnall's Sheriff's Department family throughout Kern County is hurting as well.
Hudnall was born and raised in a small mountain community that paid respect to their hero. He spent the past year at the Kern Valley Substation. His supervisor Sgt. Jeffery Hunt said in that short time, Hudnall made drastic changes.

*Full Story: Family, friends remember deceased Calif. deputy*


----------

